# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بابل و شهر بابل

## Elias79

سلام.من دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بابل(پزشکی) قبول شدم.اگه کسی دانشجوی اونجاست یا بابلیه درباره محیط دانشگاه و دانشکده ها و کلا درباره دانشگاه و در مورد شهر هم توضیحاتی بده ممنونش میشم.بچه هایی هم که امسال قبول شدن اعلام حضور کنن آشنا بشیم.

----------


## Elias79

در مورد مکان های تفریحی ، ورزشی ، کتابفروشی ها و ... هم لطفا بگید

----------


## Soheil.si

نظام جدیدی؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

بابل حرف نداره
دانشگاهش خوب وعالیه 
شهربازی خوبی داره
رستوران و کافه های خوبی هم داره
بابل و کبابی مهردادش

----------


## amir.t34

دانشگاه خوبیه.بیمارستان خوبی هم داره...
شهرش هم خوبه

----------


## Elias79

> نظام جدیدی؟


اره

----------


## Elias79

> بابل حرف نداره
> دانشگاهش خوب وعالیه 
> شهربازی خوبی داره
> رستوران و کافه های خوبی هم داره
> بابل و کبابی مهردادش


میدونید خوابگاه پزشکی ها کجاست؟؟

----------


## Elias79

کتابفروشی برای پزشکی ها زیاده؟ داره؟

----------


## Elias79

کسی میدونه روپوش رو باید ترم اول گرفت؟؟؟ از کی باید پوشید؟سر همه کلاسا باید پوشید؟

----------


## Elias79

استتوسکوپ رو کی باید گرفت؟

----------


## anis79

روپوش سر همه ی کلاسا ( :Yahoo (39): )?گوشی پزشکی ?
یا خودخدا بابا ترم یکی بیخیال :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Elias79

> روپوش سر همه ی کلاسا ()?گوشی پزشکی ?
> یا خودخدا بابا ترم یکی بیخیال


نمیدونم دیگه

----------


## Soheil.si

> نمیدونم دیگه��������������  ����������������  ����������������


ببین یه رفیقم دانشجوی پزشکی بهشتیِ میگفت ترم یک روپوش و تو محوطه دانشگام بپوشی کارت تمومه :Yahoo (20): حتی واسه آزمایشگاه میگفت میچپوندیم تو جیب تو کلاس میپوشیدیم :Yahoo (20): دیگه خوددانی...گوشی پزشکی رو که کلا بیخیال

----------


## Elias79

> ببین یه رفیقم دانشجوی پزشکی بهشتیِ میگفت ترم یک روپوش و تو محوطه دانشگام بپوشی کارت تمومهحتی واسه آزمایشگاه میگفت میچپوندیم تو جیب تو کلاس میپوشیدیمدیگه خوددانی...گوشی پزشکی رو که کلا بیخیال


OK :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Soheil.si

> OK


داداش حالا که هستی یه سوال ...من میخواستم واسه زیست میکرو پایه و دوازدهپ رو کارکنم +پایه خیلی سبز تالیف ماز ولی میگن میکرو به عنوان منبع اول مناسب نیس چون نمیشه گفتار به گفتار کار کرد تستاشو به دلیل ترکیبی بودن...نظر تو چیه؟نمیدونم چکار کنم واقعا...خیلی سبز مازم که میگن خیلی ترکیبیه

----------


## Elias79

> داداش حالا که هستی یه سوال ...من میخواستم واسه زیست میکرو پایه و دوازدهپ رو کارکنم +پایه خیلی سبز تالیف ماز ولی میگن میکرو به عنوان منبع اول مناسب نیس چون نمیشه گفتار به گفتار کار کرد تستاشو به دلیل ترکیبی بودن...نظر تو چیه؟نمیدونم چکار کنم واقعا...خیلی سبز مازم که میگن خیلی ترکیبیه


تست های زیست میکرو به این صورته که بین تست های معمولی  گاهی ترکیبی بین گفتار قبل و گفتار حاضر یا گفتار اینده و گفتار حاضر میاد.تست های بین فصلی و ترکیبی اخر فصل ها مشخص کرده.پایه خیلی سبز ماز هم یک تسلط نسبی بر کل فصل های پایه رو نیاز داره.میکرو دوازدهم رو هم ندیدم(خیلی سبز دوازده داشتم) چون تالیف اقای زارع نبود پارسال(امسالو نمیدونم) ولی احتمالا همون روند پایه رو طی میکنه در طبقه بندی تست ها.گفتار به گفتار کار کردن میکرو با توجه به چیزایی که گفتم کار سختی به نظر نمیرسه.

----------


## Soheil.si

> تست های زیست میکرو به این صورته که بین تست های معمولی  گاهی ترکیبی بین گفتار قبل و گفتار حاضر یا گفتار اینده و گفتار حاضر میاد.تست های بین فصلی و ترکیبی اخر فصل ها مشخص کرده.پایه خیلی سبز ماز هم یک تسلط نسبی بر کل فصل های پایه رو نیاز داره.میکرو دوازدهم رو هم ندیدم(خیلی سبز دوازده داشتم) چون تالیف اقای زارع نبود پارسال(امسالو نمیدونم) ولی احتمالا همون روند پایه رو طی میکنه در طبقه بندی تست ها.گفتار به گفتار کار کردن میکرو با توجه به چیزایی که گفتم کار سختی به نظر نمیرسه.


خیلی ممنون یعنی همون میکرو رو کار کنم خیلی سبزم بذارم عید به بعد خوبه؟بنظرت همین دوتا منبع کافیه واسه تسلط؟و اینکه نظرت راجبه خیلی سبز دوازدهم چیه؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> میدونید خوابگاه پزشکی ها کجاست؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم ولی خوابگاه پسرا تو سمت شمالشه که همه امکانات ذاره

----------


## Elias79

> خیلی ممنون یعنی همون میکرو رو کار کنم خیلی سبزم بذارم عید به بعد خوبه؟بنظرت همین دوتا منبع کافیه واسه تسلط؟و اینکه نظرت راجبه خیلی سبز دوازدهم چیه؟


همون میکرو پایه میتونه کافی باشه.فقط باید تست هاشو ۴_۵ بار مرور کنی و دوباره بزنی.بعد عید هم اگه تموم کرده باشی پایه رو میتونی از تست های ازمون های قلمچی و گزینه دو و گاج و ماز و کتاب های ازمونی مثل فاگوزیست ازمون جامع و فصل ازمون خیلی سبز و موج ازمون(در صورت چاپ) استفاده کنی و پایه خیلی سبز زیاد لازم و واجب نیست.خیلی سبز دوازدهم هم که خودم تو سال تحصیلی خونده بودم کتاب متوسط رو به بالایی بود و درسنامه های کامل و تست های نرمال.واسه تست های سخت قلمچی زیست دوازدهم و به طور کلی تست های زیست قلمچی باید رو پایه تسلط داشت چون ترکیبی میاره و چندین بار کتاب درسی های پایه و دوازدهم رو مرور کرد و تست های سال قبل ازمون هایی که گفتم رو زد

----------


## Soheil.si

> همون میکرو پایه میتونه کافی باشه.فقط باید تست هاشو ۴_۵ بار مرور کنی و دوباره بزنی.بعد عید هم اگه تموم کرده باشی پایه رو میتونی از تست های ازمون های قلمچی و گزینه دو و گاج و ماز و کتاب های ازمونی مثل فاگوزیست ازمون جامع و فصل ازمون خیلی سبز و موج ازمون(در صورت چاپ) استفاده کنی و پایه خیلی سبز زیاد لازم و واجب نیست.خیلی سبز دوازدهم هم که خودم تو سال تحصیلی خونده بودم کتاب متوسط رو به بالایی بود و درسنامه های کامل و تست های نرمال.واسه تست های سخت قلمچی زیست دوازدهم و به طور کلی تست های زیست قلمچی باید رو پایه تسلط داشت چون ترکیبی میاره و چندین بار کتاب درسی های پایه و دوازدهم رو مرور کرد و تست های سال قبل ازمون هایی که گفتم رو زد


مرسی داداش

----------

